# T-Shirt Quilt WITHOUT Fusable Interfacing?



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

How would you make a t-shirt quilt without using fusable interfacing?

I want to put together 14" blocks for a twin-bed size piece to use as a bed cover or a throw. I have a Bernina 1400 sewing machine with some stretch stiches; I like a double needle for parts of my knit-fabric projects, but can't think what kind of seam would be best. Should I use separator strips between the blocks? What about a filler? Is there something that would work with a jersey knit sheet for the backing? I'd like to keep it stretchy.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

if you make it into a _quilt_ (that is, with batting in it), it can't stay stretchy. Batting doesn't stretch. 
However, if you want to just make a top and a bottom, and put them together, you might be able to do this.

Or, you could maybe put fleece in for the batting, since fleece stretches. But I think putting together all these different stretchinesses (yes, I just invented that word) is going to make you nuts.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Great idea, I never thought about fleece being stretchy, and it even comes in 100% cotton!
My plan now is to go with just 2 layers, stretch stich the squares together in strips with a 1/2" seam, press open & double needle topstich, keep agoin, & then whap the whole thing onto the fleece with jersey binding. Thanks!


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

please don't forget to post us a picture. It sounds really neat.


----------

